# More Good News



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

The Cigar Rights of America - CRA - had some good news that I'll pass on here: 

"Today, we issue our most sincere thanks to U.S. Senator Patrick Toomey for his support and co-sponsorship of S. 772, that will work to protect hundreds of Pennsylvania jobs associated with the premium cigar industry."

Good for all those Puff and CRA members in Pennsylvania who who sent letters asking Senator Toomey to co-sponsor Senate Bill 772.

And from my neck of the woods:

Oceanside smoking ban fails:

"On behalf of all cigar enthusiasts, we would like to thank CRA Ambassadors, DeeDee Engles (owner of Cigar Grotto), Andy Scharfman (cigar sales rep.), and for others on their efforts in derailing the proposed smoking ban in Oceanside, California.

The proposal was met with strong opposition from the cigar community and local businesses. Mayor Jim Wood and Councilmen Jack Feller and Gary Felien also said they would not support the smoking ban."

Pretty damn good, I think. I don't know these two CRA folks, but I am going to get acquainted. 

Read more at Cigar Rights of America www dot cigarrights dot org


----------

